# 8-Pin-ATX-Kabel zu kurz



## ile (26. Dezember 2011)

Was ihr unbedingt mal verbessern solltet: 8-Pin-ATX-Kabel mit einer Länge von 550 oder 600 mm sind selbst in einem Miditower zu kurz, wenn man das Kabel hinter dem Mainboard verlegen möchte!!! Zumindest in euren höherpreisigen E- und P-Serien kann man ein zumindest für Miditower ausreichend langes P8-Kabel eigentlich erwarten, wie ich finde. Und gerade hier habt ihr eine super Gelegenheit, die Konkurrenz zu düpieren, denn die patzen bei der P8-Länge auch häufig.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (27. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Ile

Vielen Dank für dein Feedback, deine Anmerkungen werde ich an das Produktmanagment weiterleiten.


----------



## Dexter74 (15. Mai 2012)

die Kabel für die Grafikkarte bei der Straight Power Serie könnten auch bißchen länger sein.


----------



## RainbowCrash (15. Mai 2012)

Also mir reicht das 55cm Kabel meines Sharkoons, auch bei Verlegung hinterm Board.
Aber längere Kabel sind natürlich nie schlecht


----------



## Dexter74 (15. Mai 2012)

habe heute mein altes DarkPower gehen ein Straight Power getauscht und konnte das nicht so wie das Alte verlegen (hinterm Board geht bei meinem Gehäuse nicht).


----------

